
AT&T paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to Trump attorney for Net Neutrality - nafizh
https://medium.com/@fightfortheftr/at-t-paid-200-000-to-trumps-attorney-michael-cohen-and-the-payments-stop-right-after-trump-s-3356687f4827
======
forapurpose
The linked article is a piece of advocacy on Medium. Probably the Reuters
story to which they link is a better source for HN:

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-daniels-
at-t/at...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-daniels-at-t/att-
payments-to-trump-lawyer-more-than-reported-source-idUSKBN1IA2KK)

They also mention a Washington Post story, but there's no link to it.

